# Spanish Rural Property in Granada



## XTreme

*TIERRA DE ANDALUCIA IS BASED IN THE MARKET TOWN OF BAZA, IN THE PROVINCE OF GRANADA, ANDALUCIA!*

Established in 2003 and run by Yolanda Martinez, who is fluent in English, French, Italian and Spanish, we can offer you a comprehensive selection of rural *Spanish properties for sale in Baza* and the Altiplano area of Granada.

With many years experience of Spanish property sales, we can handle all aspects of your house purchase in Spain. From property finding, initial viewing, legal documentation, Translations, Notaries, NIE's, Residencia, Bank accounts, and Solicitors......we can take the worry and stress out of the house buying process for you.

To get more information, or just to get some general advice on buying a property in Spain, e-mail Yolanda at *[email protected]*

*www.tierradeandalucia.co.uk*


----------

